# Request for remark Ielts idp



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys... I got W6.5 S7 R7.5 L 8.5... I had applied for remarking 7 weeks back... Yesterday when I called they told results are declared and it will be sent to me and I can get the tracking number on Monday...I haven't got the amount credited yet... Should I understand that I haven't got it changed? I was so hopeful.please help me


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

GoneGirl said:


> Hi guys... I got W6.5 S7 R7.5 L 8.5... I had applied for remarking 7 weeks back... Yesterday when I called they told results are declared and it will be sent to me and I can get the tracking number on Monday...I haven't got the amount credited yet... Should I understand that I haven't got it changed? I was so hopeful.please help me


It takes another 4 - 6 weeks to get the amount credited to your bank only, if there is any change in the scores, else not. On phone helpline, they don't disclose the scores so you will need to wait for the test score card to reach you, only then you will come to know of the results.


----------



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

They told I will get the tracking id on Monday .. But some of my friends saying they got money before they got the trf? Did u get ur scores rechecked?


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, I had got my scores re-checked and there was a change after the evaluation. In my case, it took me a while to get the money credited to my account, but they didn't reveal my scores updates on the phone line.

I had to see the score sheet to believe that in fact the scores had changed and that's when I applied for 189 ICT BA code.


----------



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

That gives me some hope... I will let you know when I get the scores next week


----------



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

You took it through idp or BC?


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

GoneGirl said:


> You took it through idp or BC?


I took it thru British Council. All the best for your results, there are chances if you're looking for change of ~ 0.5 marks in writing/speaking sections as they are subjective in marking.

Do keep us posted on your results.


----------



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

Sure... I will


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Gonegirl,

I applied for revaluation today. Like you I too eying for 0.5 upgrade in writing.

Upon enquiry, IDP guys told me that results will be out anytime between 6'th and 8'th week. They would not disclose it. Although they can give you the current status.

All the best !!


----------



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

It's been 7 weeks sachin... Fingers crossed... Most of my friends are saying idp credits money faster than BC so mostly mine didn't change... But am still having hopes... Let's see... I'll keep u posted


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

GoneGirl said:


> It's been 7 weeks sachin... Fingers crossed... Most of my friends are saying idp credits money faster than BC so mostly mine didn't change... But am still having hopes... Let's see... I'll keep u posted


Hi Gonegirl,

Did you get you revaluation result? Hope it's positive for you. 
Me too waiting for result and expected to get it by end of the October. Long wait. Fingers crossed ....


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Guys I did the exam on the 4th of July in Melbourne and got S 8.5 R 8 L8 W 6 in academic ielts. I applied for a remark on the 5th of August and got my result back on the 24th of September. My writing mark has increased a whole band. I am not refunded the remark fee yet. Before the actual TRF arrive by mail, I got a email saying that my remark has been finished and it will be posted. 

Fingers crossed for you


----------

